

200GB SanDisk Ultra MicroSDXC Card - davidbarker
http://www.sandisk.com/about-sandisk/press-room/press-releases/2015/200gb-sandisk-ultra-microsdxc-uhs-i-card-premium-edition/

======
nitin_flanker
This is exciting progress. We're all that much closer to terabytes of data in
such a small size. Imagine the possibilities for wearable technology.

Wearable devices gonna derive a benefit out of this. I think SanDisk has
unveiled this at the right time. They also want to get a foothold in wearable
market.

